# How long before??



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

How long was it from getting your first chihuahua to getting your second addition?


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

as soon as you can...LOL.......

my was like a few months ....not long.....


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

N*T*M*4U said:


> as soon as you can...LOL.......
> 
> my was like a few months ....not long.....


Awwww lol, well my friend's chihuahua could possibly be pregnant so i will be having 1 if all goes well.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

I got Lola 1st and i already knew straight away she should have 2 have a play mate! I left it a year and then the breeder had another litter so of course i had to get her sister penny!! I keep thinking about getting a 3rd but i have my whole family saying "dont you dare!!" i think they are waiting 4 kids! xx


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

amyalina25 said:


> I got Lola 1st and i already knew straight away she should have 2 have a play mate! I left it a year and then the breeder had another litter so of course i had to get her sister penny!! I keep thinking about getting a 3rd but i have my whole family saying "dont you dare!!" i think they are waiting 4 kids! xx


Go on you no you want to. I've done my time with the kids.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Milosmum said:


> Go on you no you want to. I've done my time with the kids.


I defo would if i had a bigger place, at the mo im in a flat. I havent done the whole kid thing yet! thats why i think my mum is like "noooooo more chihuahua`s!!!" she wants to be a nanny!! i keep telling her she can be the chi`s nan! xx


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

amyalina25 said:


> I defo would if i had a bigger place, at the mo im in a flat. I havent done the whole kid thing yet! thats why i think my mum is like "noooooo more chihuahua`s!!!" she wants to be a nanny!! i keep telling her she can be the chi`s nan! xx


Definatly they would love her just as much lol. I started early i have 4 ranging from 21 to 14.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

All three of mine are around 2 years apart. Our next will also be atleast 2 years behind my youngest. I felt like the older ones "helped" me teach each new one how things work around here. lol

HOWEVER, I have NEVER stopped looking.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

1 year I waited between the 1st and second and then another year for the third and it's been now 2 1/2 yrs between the 3rd and the 4th is coming march ish. I don't have kids yet either my mom says the same thing not to get anymore well be too overwhelmed with babies and young kids with too many chis but I never listen lol I think it's doable


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

The new baby is due 13/14th March


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I knew I wanted another chi right away so we waited just 4 monthes but from the second to third, we waited 10 monthes. I think we are good at three but I still look lol.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

nic2576 said:


> I knew I wanted another chi right away so we waited just 4 monthes but from the second to third, we waited 10 monthes. I think we are good at three but I still look lol.


I think everyone looks still. I find myself still looking a b/w huskies but no i'll never have another one.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I only have Paco, he's 2 1/2 now. I thought about another but Paco is very jealous, he runs the cat off at night if she gets too close to me in bed. I also live in a small condo, it would be hard to have two. Oh well, I can only dream.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

All 3 of my chi's are 10 mos apart (first to second and second to third). We are getting ready to add our 4th and I think final and this one will also be 10 mos from our last. Coincidence or fate?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We planned a year but we are going to move that up. Our kids are gone from home and both sets live out of town so we need little someones to take care of, right?? haha!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

one and a half years!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mine was just over 1.5 years.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I am the unusual one on this. Between Sassy and Chloe there is 7 years and then Chloe was two and a half when she had Tallie.I do look alot BUT it's just looking, besides my 3 chihuahuas I also have 2 chinese crested and 1 cc mix. I really can't handle any more right now. lol


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

chi's R me said:


> I am the unusual one on this. Between Sassy and Chloe there is 7 years and then Chloe was two and a half when she had Tallie.I do look alot BUT it's just looking, besides my 3 chihuahuas I also have 2 chinese crested and 1 cc mix. I really can't handle any more right now. lol


Wow what are you're Cresties, we have 3 PP's and a hhl.


----------



## FeFiFoFum (Nov 12, 2010)

Milosmum said:


> Wow what are you're Cresties, we have 3 PP's and a hhl.


Ok - for those of us still slaving with the English language on Planet Earth... what are PP's and hhl's?

Last time I checked, PP's were things my Fifi has been known to do on the rug in my front hall that I don't want her to do... but if she or my cats did an hhl there, I'd sh*t a brick and take them to the vet's! :coolwink:

Just askin'


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

i probably have to wait till i move out. im pretty sure my mom doesnt want another randy just yet because he's done quite a few bad things. ): so.... in 2 years. (boooo!)


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

FeFiFoFum said:


> Ok - for those of us still slaving with the English language on Planet Earth... what are PP's and hhl's?
> 
> Last time I checked, PP's were things my Fifi has been known to do on the rug in my front hall that I don't want her to do... but if she or my cats did an hhl there, I'd sh*t a brick and take them to the vet's! :coolwink:
> 
> Just askin'


PP stands for Powder Puffs and Hhl stands for Hairy Hairless lol


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

I got my little boy Eggz in Sept 2009, and we just brought our little girl Zsa Zsa home today. Hes 2.5 and she's 10 months. It's funny but she watches him and follows. We have this rule in the house...NO ANIMALS IN THE KITCHEN, they have to wait at the arch way for whatever it is we're bringing out or just wait there for us to finish in the kitchen. Today when I brough Zsa Zsa home she and Eggz were following me around the house, when I went to the kitchen Eggz stopped at the archway, but Zsa Zsa kept coming (of course she doesn't know the rule yet). So I turned her around and sent her back to the archway (we did this 2 or 3 times)....a bit later i went back into the kitchen with both of them at my heels Eggz stopped at the archway, and to my surprise so did Zsa Zsa. She looked at Eggz like "why in the hell are we stopping here?" lol...but she didn't come into the kitchen, she's stayed right there next to him at the archway.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh bless her what a good girl.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Shayley was 6 years old when I got Kizzie. We lived in an apartment at the time and my mom had a dog so couldn't have more than 2. After my mom passed away I knew Shay Shay needed a friend. I knew i wanted another Chi and now it's been 1 1/2 since Kizzie and I want another


----------



## FeFiFoFum (Nov 12, 2010)

Milosmum said:


> PP stands for Powder Puffs and Hhl stands for Hairy Hairless lol


LOL @ Hairy Hairless - OK I will take your word on that one - actually I'm an admirer of Cresteds so I know what Powder Puffs and Hairy Hairless are, but still it makes me laugh... 

I "caught the bug" for Cresteds when I saw them at a dog show years ago, and got into a long conversation with a breeder there. Too bad I couldn't afford her prices! She'd have loved to sell a puppy to me!  Not because she wanted to make the sale, but because she knew I'd take good care of her dog. I know what's involved in caring for any hairless pet - dog or cat. Not a "walk in the park" so to speak! 

Re "how long before": I adopted Fifi in November, but it didn't take me long to realize that the Chi is definitely the breed for me! I have had a lot of experience with different dog breeds throughout my life, and I've never connected with any dog to the extent that I've connected with my Fifi! I have just recently (this week) emailed a couple of Chihuahua breeders in my province whose websites impressed me, to let them know that I'd be interested in adopting a retired show dog or returned dog with behavioural or housebreaking issues - since I've always been an adopter and not a buyer of pets. I have a lot of experience with rehabilitating pets of various species (from birds, to ferrets, to cats, to dogs) and so I'd rather take in a dog that nobody else might want, and leave the more "desirable" pets for those who will take them! So - I am waiting to hear from them. 

I am not in a rush to adopt anyone now, but I am keeping my ears open. If anyone here hears about a Chi looking for a home within an hour's drive of Toronto, or is willing to transport them to my area, you are welcome to PM me to let me know as well!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Good luck on your search hun xx My cresteds i have here are Tia our breeding bitch ( she's on contract), her sons who will be castrated are Patches he is cream and Sox who is black and white and Billy he's the hhl.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

2Cheese said:


> All 3 of my chi's are 10 mos apart (first to second and second to third). We are getting ready to add our 4th and I think final and this one will also be 10 mos from our last. Coincidence or fate?


The question is... is it actually your final one? :coolwink: Hehe.

We added our 2nd chi 5 months after our first. lol. Ours range in age from 11 months to 5 years.

I still 'keep my eye out' lol. Hubby would kill me if I even mentioned getting another, I'm sure!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> The question is... is it actually your final one? :coolwink: Hehe.
> 
> We added our 2nd chi 5 months after our first. lol. Ours range in age from 11 months to 5 years.
> 
> I still 'keep my eye out' lol. Hubby would kill me if I even mentioned getting another, I'm sure!


Haha...so true...but my hubby would kill me too


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2011)

We got Truly and Noah at he same time.
Then Quinn 1 week later!  !!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its been 8 months since we got our last, this weekend I will hopefully be adding another followed almost immediately by another if I have my way lol. But those will be 2 girls I will grow out for show and probably sell one of them, whichever I like least.

I got Trigger 5 months after Oakley, Bryco 1 month (maybe 3 weeks?) after Trigger. Laurel was hubby's from before...obv one was enough for him hahahaha.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

7 months  I like to be out the obnoxious puppy stage won't be adding just yet


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Milosmum said:


> How long was it from getting your first chihuahua to getting your second addition?


2 weeks! but our 2nd is a shorkie


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i got my second 3 years after my first due to the limit on having 2 pets in our flat so i had to wait until we bought our house, my third i got 18 months after the second and hopefully another later this year


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm definatly not mad then lol.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Milosmum said:


> Wow what are you're Cresties, we have 3 PP's and a hhl.


I have 2 hairless and 1 hairy-hairless. I have posted pic.s on here of them before. Most recent was of my baby boy (he is 6 months old now) His name is Billy Idol and he is hairless. He is a real cutie.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

chi's R me said:


> I have 2 hairless and 1 hairy-hairless. I have posted pic.s on here of them before. Most recent was of my baby boy (he is 6 months old now) His name is Billy Idol and he is hairless. He is a real cutie.


the hairy-hairless is the mix. she is really funny looking but oh so sweet.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

chi's R me said:


> the hairy-hairless is the mix. she is really funny looking but oh so sweet.


Awww my hairy hairless is called Billy lol


----------

